
Magic Leap One Will Ship This Summer with Nvidia Tegra X2 Processor - evo_9
https://uploadvr.com/magic-leap-summer/
======
criddell
Are the people that were shown earlier versions under NDA still bound by those
agreements? I'd be super curious to know if the rock throwing demo is in line
with what they were shown. That was not cinematic reality.

